# Music to soothe the common cold?



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm suffering from a miserable summer cold right now and feel absolutely horrendous. 

(I also just though how funny it is that one of the first things our bodies does is to make it impossible to breathe through our nostrils...perhaps my body secretly wants me to suffocate. :lol

Anyway...do you change up your listening when get sick?

Do you listen to Mozart's Requiem and silently pray to be released from your misery?

Maybe some Bach to cheer you up?

Perhaps some quiet piano music to relax?

Just curious...do your listening habits change when you're ill?


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I had that summer cold most of last week and my wife has it now. I don't think I consciously change my listening habits as I mixed things up quite a bit. Unfortunately it did require me to go to bed earlier than normal and thus I didn't get to listen to as much as I would have liked. I did find Mahler quite relaxing though. 

Kevin


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I'm really sick, I don't listen to classical music. Probably because I don't want to think.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vitamins - C, 500mg - D, 1000IU. Every day, year around. Oh, and don't let people spit in your eye.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here you go. It's kind of soothing.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I had that summer cold most of last week and my wife has it now. I don't think I consciously change my listening habits as I mixed things up quite a bit. Unfortunately it did require me to go to bed earlier than normal and thus I didn't get to listen to as much as I would have liked. I did find Mahler quite relaxing though.
> 
> Kevin


Sad thing is, I just had a cold at the beginning of July for my birthday, now I've caught another strain. I've been going to bed early every night too.  About 15 more minutes and I'll be heading to bed.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Here you go. It's kind of soothing.


Different...but all that did was make me miss having a Telecaster...lol.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Vitamins - C, 500mg - D, 1000IU. Every day, year around. Oh, and don't let people spit in your eye.


I got the vitamins covered, but I guess I need to work on my duck and weave


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

When really sick w/cold or whatever, go to bed and stay there. With of course side trips to the WC. No music, no noise. Now, when feeling better,lots of Mozart.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Solo works, Webern string quartet works, Munir Bachir oud music, Chinese guqin music... relax and regenerate


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My solution to a really bad cold with lots of fever is to curl up under the covers and hibernate. This is a bit dangerous as it could raise the fever, but it's the only thing that makes me feel better. Then when I'm on the mend I usually go for something powerful and triumphant musically. 

The good thing about colds is I seem to catch them less as I get older, having already had a number of the varieties out there. In my area people want to call every little sniffle The Flu. I hate that. The real flu will either kill you or make you wish it would.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I had a vile cold in the winter, I lay propped up in bed listening to lovely Lully on YouTube & watching (on full screen) the pictures of Versailles (?I _think_) that go with this link.






There's a serenity about this music that rests the body & refreshes the spirit.
Get well soon!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I was addicted to Philip Glass when I had pneumonia a few years ago.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

It's bad enough having a really bad cold and the attendant symptoms...so I think you need to just listen to whatever takes your fancy...though that's what I do all the time anyway! But music videos or dvd's of performances seem to take the mind off one's woes best, I think.
Give yourself some foodie treats (if you've still got the ability to taste)...though again, that's what I do all the time anyway!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of Sibelius sounds like a hanky.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Something like Jeremiah Clarke's Trumpet Tune could then act as a decongestant?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Last week when I was sick with a cold, I listened to lots of Webern and 12-tone Stravinsky. It goes down like ice cream!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> I'm suffering from a miserable summer cold right now and feel absolutely horrendous.
> 
> (I also just though how funny it is that one of the first things our bodies does is to make it impossible to breathe through our nostrils...perhaps my body secretly wants me to suffocate. :lol


one time (at band camp) I had the head cold from hell. It was so bad I couldn't sleep with a similar suffocation problem (I'm prone to them, I feel your pain). So I got up and thought of something to do until such time as the cold would let up a bit. I'd only seen one opera before, so I thought there's something fairly long plus I can't get any more bored than I already am - now's the time! but just to be on the safe side, let's pick something from Wolfie. I ended up watching Clemenza twice in a row, that's how bad the cold was...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Vitamins - C, 500mg - D, 1000IU. Every day, year around. Oh, and don't let people spit in your eye.


Do you not get out in the sun much with all that vitamin D? Btw check its cholecalciferol you're taking


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bix said:


> Do you not get out in the sun much with all that vitamin D? Btw check its cholecalciferol you're taking


D3. Not notably overdosable. I get out in the sun, and have avoided skin cancers so far.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

As with all colds - plenty of water, an anti-pyrexial medication when needed (paracetamol or Tylenol) and plenty of healthy nutrition rich food (a roast beef dinner is great, all those veggies, the protein in the beef and the horseradish to clean your nasal cavities etc).

Vitamins will not help you get rid of a cold, they will just speed the recovery rate once the cold virus has gone.

Music wise I've just gone with how I feel at the time, nothing special.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Beethoven's 8th. 

It will make you get out of the bed, open them windows to let fresh air come in, spill the tea, throw the medicine away, exercise a bit, say to yourself that a cold won't put you down because just listen to that music, go out and start enjoying life as you never did before.

That or just watching lots of stand-up comedy. Depends on how rough the cold is.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Mahlerian said:


> Last week when I was sick with a cold, I listened to lots of Webern and 12-tone Stravinsky. It goes down like ice cream!


But what kind of ice cream? You must have a remarkable fortitude! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Celloman said:


> But what kind of ice cream? You must have a remarkable fortitude! :lol:


Thick chocolate with nuts and whipped cream. Tasty and rich.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Any of the choruses from the Creation .


----------

